# RGMTB Presents - E-Bike Journeys



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey folks, I just started a bit of a spin off from my normal mountain bike videos. This new series is called "E-Bike Journeys". I had such an amazing time riding an e-bike the first time around that I just knew I needed to explore these bad boys further. Hope you enjoy this first episode. I'd love some comments on your thoughts and maybe even ideas for other shows!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Is this still in Jersey? Legal to motor there?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Like the best songs, videos are generally best kept around 3 minutes or less. IMHO.
Beware of using cheesy music too liberally.
I had to skim but was there any mention of first checking the legalities and rules for electric bikes before hitting the trail? If not you're not doing mtb'ers any favors.

Don't mean to be a critic but you did ask. On the plus side it looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

They're legal on motorized ORHV, but not on non motorized, not even on the streets it seems since the law calls for them to be registered, but the DMV won't do it. Kind of crazy.

"These issues leave e-bikes in a gray area: they are legal to buy, but illegal to ride due to this gap between the law and the registration process, and it is unclear if they should need to be registered"

"So what will happen if I get an e-bike?

In Ocean City, Denise Baj rides an e-bike with a maximum speed of 20mph as her primary mode of transportation. She has been issued nine tickets and has been to court three times (as of 2012) for driving an unregistered vehicle."

E-bikes in New Jersey | NJ Bicycle and Pedestrian Resource Center


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Agree with comments on legality and length. I wouldn't watch a 12 minute video unless it was a DIY help or Danny McCaskill.


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

All good comments folks. I thank you for the feedback


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

OK so now that you folks have me wondering I contacted my buddy who is a lieutenant in the police force as well as a park ranger. He actually just had this question on a test he had to take HAHAHA! Under statute 7:2-3.9 e-bikes are legal to be ridden here in NJ. Even in ALL State Parks WOOT!!! If you're 15 you need an ebike license but if you have a drivers license your all good. So that takes care of the legal part of this, now as for shortening my videos dang! I really like to see myself on camera but I'll try HAHAHA!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

RGMTB said:


> OK so now that you folks have me wondering I contacted my buddy who is a lieutenant in the police force as well as a park ranger. He actually just had this question on a test he had to take HAHAHA! Under statute 7:2-3.9 e-bikes are legal to be ridden here in NJ. Even in ALL State Parks WOOT!!! If you're 15 you need an ebike license but if you have a drivers license your all good. So that takes care of the legal part of this, now as for shortening my videos dang! I really like to see myself on camera but I'll try HAHAHA!


That doesn't apply to trails, only roads, sorry.

7:2-3.9 Motorized bicycle restrictions
(a) Motorized bicycles which meet the provisions of this subchapter are permitted on
State Park Service roadways unless otherwise posted.

http://www.nj.gov/dep/rules/rules/njac7_2.pdf


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> That doesn't apply to trails, only roads.
> 
> 7:2-3.9 Motorized bicycle restrictions
> (a) Motorized bicycles which meet the provisions of this subchapter are permitted on
> State Park Service roadways unless otherwise posted.


Huh? I'll have to ask him again because he read me the statute and it stated that bike paths are totally included.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

"Bike Path" is very unlikely to mean what you guys think it means in this context. 
Think more 'rail trail' than 'singletrack'.

As a matter of fact:

7:2-2.25 Bicycles, roller skates, and skateboards 

(l) Bicycles are prohibited on historic sites, walkways, natural trails and hiking trails.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

RGMTB said:


> So that takes care of the legal part of this


Not really, even if it's legal on the particular trail you were riding I think it is good for everyone involved to make some sort of statement saying that riders need to check local rules and regulations and that e-bikes are not automatically allowed on mtb & hiking trails. Given the context of the video not doing so is basically telling your viewers that they're good to go on their regular trails.


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> "Bike Path" is very unlikely to mean what you guys think it means in this context.
> Think more 'rail trail' than 'singletrack'.
> 
> As a matter of fact:
> ...


Interesting. I really think this one is going to be a bit hard to narrow down. I'm going to keep doing research on this but so far everything I'm finding on the web is very gray.


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Not really, even if it's legal on the particular trail you were riding I think it is good for everyone involved to make some sort of statement saying that riders need to check local rules and regulations and that e-bikes are not automatically allowed on mtb & hiking trails. Given the context of the video not doing so is basically telling your viewers that they're good to go on their regular trails.


Yes I would have to agree with you on that one. The part I ride in is connected to the AT and those trails are off limits to bikes of any kind. So I do think that some kind of warning should be made and I'll have to include that in my upcoming videos.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Gray here in CA too (to me) and perhaps by design. Some Rangers say yes, some no (except for the physically challenged); BTW was on my MTB when I asked. We've even had Rangers say they don't monitor trails (possibly because they have too many other duties).


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Reg Guy,

Good to hear NJ is working towards this I'm right across the boarder in Pa and there in no wall between us...LOL Lets hit up a few rides back and forth if ya like. I have plenty of legal stuff you can film and enjoy.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

If you are recording yourself riding a motorized vehicle on single track trails where it is not allowed.... please do not post links to the video's on this site. Any discussion related to poaching trails is strictly forbidden on this site.

I understand that there is a lot of grey area concerning this and much confusion, but for now please only post a video or discuss where you are riding if you can verify it is legal to do so on a motorized vehicle.

http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/befo...forum-rules-read-me-1022310.html#post12820272


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

Klurejr said:


> If you are recording yourself riding a motorized vehicle on single track trails where it is not allowed.... please do not post links to the video's on this site. Any discussion related to poaching trails is strictly forbidden on this site.
> 
> I understand that there is a lot of grey area concerning this and much confusion, but for now please only post a video or discuss where you are riding if you can verify it is legal to do so on a motorized vehicle.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/befo...forum-rules-read-me-1022310.html#post12820272


I wanted to make sure I followed up with this post...

To start, I completely agree with the requirement and request that I add some disclaimer in my videos. E-Bike Journeys is a new spin-off for me and I have to get used to this new riding topic. I apologize for this and my following videos will have this in them.

I also totally agree with the requirement regarding posting videos here that may appear to be poaching. I'm not looking to give ANY kind of riding a bad name but I understand that e-biking is a rather touchy topic right now and I should have been more careful.

The location of the video in this thread was Wawayanda State Park. I have confirmed that e-bikes are legal in this park on the roads AND trails. This was not from a friend of a friend kind of thing but literally from the park ranger in charge. All of the other rangers report to him. He is the best possible person I could have asked to gather this information. I should have stated this in my video and I'm sorry for not thinking of doing so.

All this being said, if anyone does however mistreat the park in anyway (e-bike or otherwise) they will be fined. This is not specific to e-bikes but just general care of the park. A rule I for one will he happy to enforce because I love this park and would never want to see anything happen to it.

If you are in the NY/NJ area and would like to take an e-bike ride in a safe and fun area please let me know and I would love to lead a ride!

I'll make sure to clean up my act and be more responsible with my videos in the future.


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

NEPMTBA said:


> Reg Guy,
> 
> Good to hear NJ is working towards this I'm right across the boarder in Pa and there in no wall between us...LOL Lets hit up a few rides back and forth if ya like. I have plenty of legal stuff you can film and enjoy.


TOTALLY!!! I'll contact you soon my friend! Thank you!!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, it does sort of matter if they're legal or not, especially if you're posting video online.

-Walt


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Keep at it my friend...
...they should worry more about morons texting and driving and injuring others rather than a freek'in low powered E-bike!

Thanks for being responsible!


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

NEPMTBA said:


> Keep at it my friend...
> ...they should worry more about morons texting and driving and injuring others rather than a freek'in low powered E-bike!
> 
> Thanks for being responsible!


Is there a forum about that?


----------

